# My Final Post



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

After thinking about this for a while, I think its time for me to leave the site. Its been a good couple years up until recently, and I've met alot of great people. I'd like to thank you all for you help.

The reason for my leaving is that lately there has been alot of b*llsh*t posts and people being jerk offs and it just gets old. Same old stuff everyday. You guys are lucky that Chris, being the good guy that he is puts up with it anymore, i'm suprised more people aren't being booted from the site. And I know alot of guys that feel the same way.

I'd like to say good luck to everyone this fall in the field and in life. Enjoy life, be safe, and keep up the good work preserving hunting for the future. And maybe when some people grow up a little bit I'll be back but until then, put a hurtin on them birds!!  
Thanks Guys,
PS: Thanks Chris and the Nodak Crew, and good luck with the site in the future.
Take it easy!
:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It happens every year, Im surprised I havent been siring the pot.. I think they call it pre waterfowler season cycle. (PWS).
The Nr's get it really bad... :wink: :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

quackattack,

you just need to ignore some people on this site. I went through the same thing a couple of years ago. My feedback and opinion sharing on issues has really dropped. Personal attacks and any opinion other then theirs is completely wrong in their mind (complete lack of respect for others). Good luck to you and thanks for participating.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Why would you leave? Its pointless, no one makes you read all the bull. JMO I love this site and I don't plan on leaving it.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

....and remember if you leave, they won :-?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Happy Trails!

We'll all still be waiting here at the ol-cyber-waterin-hole when you decide to venture round again! Have a good season!

(By the way, has anyone ever wondered why the heck these "Dear Nodakers" posts always soooo dramatic, like breaking up with a girlfriend or something?!? Is it the innate need for attention or what? If I was going to stop visiting a website, I'd just STOP VISITING A WEBSITE...its not like I owe others online alimony, or 1/2 the mortgage payment or even an explaination...sheesh!  )


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

NJ

Exactly!!!! Lonely soul.............................


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Well said Mallardhunter, why leave. I am a NR and absolutely love hunting in ND. Our luck has been poor, but the relationships with the residents has been nothing short of awesome. I research this site daily looking for information on "how to" rather than "where to". I've been hunting long enough to know if you scout a little, rewards will be paid. It actually frustrates me to see negative replies to specific questions about the "x". Why bother responding? Best of luck guys!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Happy Trails!
> 
> We'll all still be waiting here at the ol-cyber-waterin-hole when you decide to venture round again! Have a good season!
> 
> (By the way, has anyone ever wondered why the heck these "Dear Nodakers" posts always soooo dramatic, like breaking up with a girlfriend or something?!? Is it the innate need for attention or what? If I was going to stop visiting a website, I'd just STOP VISITING A WEBSITE...its not like I owe others online alimony, or 1/2 the mortgage payment or even an explaination...sheesh!  )


I like to leave similar notes at taverns and gas stations when I feel I need to move on just to remind them how much they'll miss me. In fact I just left such a note at Safeway that I will no longer be buying my meat products there, but down the street at Albertsons. What does that make me NJ? :beer:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

You'll be back!!! The withdrawals will set in faster than you think buddy. Otherwise have a good one!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Bye...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry to see you go kid, but if your skin is that thin, you probably made the right decision. Good luck, Burl


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good bye! NJ is right on ... I saw the same when someone else was going to leave ... people treated it like a funeral... no fault of his. I don't think he was looking for those replies. Anyway too dramatic for me! It is one thing to say your leaving because of a move or something, but the sob story has got to go.

Kid, you need some thicker skin. Life is too short for others to dictate how you feel. Best of luck in the future ... there will be no doubt I have some more new enemies after this! :lol:


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

My humble suggestion would be to geaux and fix a wood duck gumbo with alot of andouille sausage-okra and french bread and a 32oz mug of crown and 7--fire up a fine cigar-- and watch the sun set at the marsh with friends and family.....it kinda puts things in its proper perspective.....


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Later and good luck. You have the whole world ahead of you at 18. I agree with NJ and Burly on this one


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

quackattack, dont let people defer you from posting......its not worth it. However, if you cant take the "harsh" words from others, I think you may need to frequent "nickelodeon.com". You may find that more too your liking. My 3 year old daughter is on there quite a-bit!! Maybe she will be nicer than I!!!

Seriously man, if you cant take a little "bleep talk" you probably should'nt be on here!!! People dont always agree!! Yah, sometimes it gets personal!!! That is just the way it is. Hell, If I was so partial to comments of others I would have left along time ago.....Is'nt that right Gohon, Plainsman, G/O (whom of which I am still waiting for a response from)..........  None the less, if ya have to go, ya have to go...It just seems like a "Cop Out" to me!!!! IMO!!! Do what you have to do man!!! The world will keep turning without ya!! Latter!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A 16 year old kid telling people they need to grow up. 

You know QA its funny because I wonder if guys you have hunted with this season have gotten on your case for bragging about bands and #s of birds you all have shot because last year I posted a lot thinking I was helping people and dam if guys your hunting with got on my case about it. So I said screw it and that was done. I thought I was helping a little because guys were saying there is no birds around and they were not getting any. I soon figured out that is their way of keeping the competion away. They can't handle another group being a half mile away. That is why they post there is no water here and no ducks here. Hell where I grew up you had 6 groups in the same field. There are a lot of double standards from some of the so called pros on this site. So now I don't post what I get. its my secret. Only those in my inner circle know how many birds and bands are falling to my gun. And actually its better that way cause now I don't have 15 PMs a day asking if they can come hunt with me. 8)

So whats my point? I don't really have one but I am sure I will provoke someone. See yaaaaaa


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

UUUUMMMM.....ok....I guess........... :bartime:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I think leaving the site would be a bad idea. Yeah, you are right you get your people that say BS put ignore them. We all share a common passion on this site and it would be terrible if you left because of some crap people are saying. I really wish you would stay and share this great site with us some more!! Take it easy!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I sent you a PM

Take it from someone who was fed up to the friggin hilt a little while ago and said f*ck it, ME. Hunting is more important to me than these squabbles that take place here often on a daily basis. I let things get to me and forgot that if you engage in a fair discussion and agree to disagree, in the end you are still a member of a fairly exclusive group, Hunters. We are not all a bunch of robots that are going to agree all the time, if we did it would scare the he!! out of me.

The thing that makes me crazy is the lack of compassion we sometimes have for fellow hunters that want to come to ND and experience what we sometimes take for granted, North Dakotas fantastic hunting opportunities.

I have a question for some of you younger guys. How many of you are planning on staying in ND after you get your degree, and how many of you that are planning to leave after you graduate are the ones giving some of the NR guest hunter a hard time? Think about it for a second or two? Could the shoe be on the other foot in the not to distant future?

ND is known as a friendly place. People wave at you without having a clue who you are. Ever wonder why? I would be willing to wager that most everyone that has reached my age has had a random act of kindness by a fellow North Dakotan without ever knowing who that person was even if it was just a stop to roll down the window to ask you if everything is OK.

That being said do I think we need to mitigate pressure at times during the season? He!! yes!! Can we do it to a degree by trying to educate our visitors a little on the way we do things with regard to hunting North Dakota Style He!! yes!!! do we need to give GPS coordinates no! but I see no harm in giving general information. We North Dakotans were not all born with the all the information to make us successful hunters, someone taught us or we learned from our mistakes. I for one would rather have someone teach me something than make a mistake and wonder what the right way to do it really was, and make another mistake trying to figure it out.

Lighten up! answer questions if you want to help. If you do not want to help remember this "you are either part of the problem or part of the solution" you choose.

I am now officially off my soap box!!! 

Bob


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

WELL said Bob :beer:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Doubtful you will actually leave as most who say they are going to don't. Either way, if you get "talked down" stay and enjoy. If you still jump, fine too.

Maybe Chris should deactivate the username when someone posts they are leaving and either make it unavailable (say "deceased" in their profile) or make it available to the next one who wants it? :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

"If you cant handle the heat in the kitchen get out". Thats the last thing I have got to say..


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

QuackAttack,

Ever try to type one handed while holding two of peanut butter toasts in the other hand? I'm doing it and it results in a big mess on your T-shirt!

But, on to more important things. I saw Bob Kellam get burnt out leading our Fargo Delta Waterfowl chapter through its initiation phase and first fundraiser. I still need to talk to him to see what happened (hear that Bob?) Nonetheless, Field Hunter took over and guided us through out first Youth Hunt (not in any way to belittle the efforts of Chris, Dean and Mike).

Now I see the same thing with Field Hunter. He is miffed because the political correctness of this site deleted his heartfelt comments. I tend to agree with him. However, both Bob and Monte have more passion for waterfowl hunting than you or I will ever imagine (well, maybe you anyway).

My point is this:
You may not agree with what is happening. However, if you bail out and quit, no one will know how important your ideas are. Monte and Bob will be back. If you are sincere in your beliefs, so will you. I, for one, will enjoy having you back!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice post Bob :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeah, you can't take it too personal. If you want to get blasted by a bunch of opinionated Basta..'s just be a centrist and go tangle with a bunch of republicans on the politcal forum! And here again I'm just kidding! I love it! Hey, I enjoy your posts and your welcome back anytime! I think I said the same thing about 300 posts ago. I always respect a person that believes in something. These forums are about a few outdoorsman and a bunch of wannabees and most of us are somewhere in between. Sometimes we get lucky and know what we are talking about and then sometimes we just pretend but it sure is fun talking about it! Most of all we are all lucky that North Dakota gives us the opportunities we have and we should never take that for granted. For this I am very thankful. See ya down the road.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Quack, I know how you feel, it can get very frustrating. Some of us have tried to build bridges while others will never help. Some you have to learn to ignore they are not worth it. Don't be a stranger and fight for what you believe but don't be afraid to compromise.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm here to keep the peace. And to do that, this site has rules. They are generally black and white but all too often stuff ends up in the gray.

I don't allow people to attack and insult another, it's really that simple. If you don't like what that person has to say, then argue the opinion.



jhegg said:


> Now I see the same thing with Field Hunter. He is miffed because the political correctness of this site deleted his heartfelt comments. I tend to agree with him.


His heartfelt comments blatently insulted another over a simple question. I consider Field Hunter a friend, but he has to abide by the rules like everyone else.

Now that I'm trying to keep the peace, I have to deal with the soap opera that goes with it.

I think the points have been made. I think this thread has ran it's course.

Remember everyone:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

LOCKED


----------

